# Prewashing before applying Hot Fix rhinestones



## GlitterbombZ (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello all. I'm new to your site, but have been lurking in the shadows and soaking up as much info as I can before jumping in. I did do a search but wasn't able to find anything that applied directly to my question. If I missed it, I apologize in advance!

I am going to be making some clothing items using hot fix rhinestones and I want to be sure that I am doing things properly. I don't want to sell something that is coming part after the first wash, but I also don't want to sell something that has lost its new feel. When I make things for myself I always prewash, but these items will be sold and are not for me. I did read in one of the threads that before applying a transfer you pre-press the shirt. I won't be using a heat press, just an iron for now. The heat press will come later. Would the same principal apply in my case? Thank you in advance for your help and I look forward to learning more from all of you!

~Roxy


----------



## GlitterbombZ (Apr 5, 2008)

No one can help or shed any wisdom on this subject? Please?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

GlitterbombZ said:


> Hello all. I'm new to your site, but have been lurking in the shadows and soaking up as much info as I can before jumping in. I did do a search but wasn't able to find anything that applied directly to my question. If I missed it, I apologize in advance!
> 
> I am going to be making some clothing items using hot fix rhinestones and I want to be sure that I am doing things properly. I don't want to sell something that is coming part after the first wash, but I also don't want to sell something that has lost its new feel. When I make things for myself I always prewash, but these items will be sold and are not for me. I did read in one of the threads that before applying a transfer you pre-press the shirt. *I won't be using a heat press, just an iron for now.* The heat press will come later. Would the same principal apply in my case? Thank you in advance for your help and I look forward to learning more from all of you!
> 
> ~Roxy


 
I would not use an iron. That will be your 1st mistake. Get a press, you'll need it. The 2nd thing is to get some good stones. The better the stone, the better the glue.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I never pre-wash garments I am going to sell, it just feels weird and makes them not "new" anymore to me. I apply rhinestones with a Bejeweler, a hat press and a flat heat press. I don't think an iron would be very easy or consistent. I suppose you could use an iron to get the stones "pre" set, then go through with the wand and final set them, but that is very time consuming. I have only ever had one bad experience with using a press to set a rhinestone transfer, and that was on Microsuede, so do test small corners of your fabric if they are out of the ordinary. I also only use Swarovski stones as well as rhinestuds, I have never had a problem with either. I hear that some Korean stones are of good quality, but you need to be careful.


----------



## GlitterbombZ (Apr 5, 2008)

I do realize that I need a heat press and plan on getting one in about a month. It's just not something thats possible now, I'm in the process of moving and going to live in an RV park temporarily. so there really isn't room in there for a press! lol I also know that I need a good quality stone, and I already use them. I guess my real question here is...will pre pressing my garment with an iron have the same effect that those using a heat press get? From what I have read here, those applying transfers press before to get the moisture out of the garment. Will prepressing with an iron(until I can purchase my heat press) do the same? Thanks again for all of your help

~Roxy


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I actually do not pre-press to get the moisture out and haven't had any issues.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is step by step that I got from web site for you........
.
.
Easy to Apply Directions 1. Always iron on a hard, flat surface (no padded ironing board) 2. Before peeling off the backing, center your design on the shirt and put pins or tape in the bottom corners to mark the placement. If you have a neckline design, cut out the white paper around the neckline of the design, so that you can see the neckline of the shirt. 3. Pull off the backing, correct and reposition metal pieces with tweezers (if the pieces were moved by pulling off the backing). 4. Place the sticky-side down onto fabric, putting the bottom corners into the pins or tape markings. If not in the desired position, lift and replace. 5. Place Teflon or cotton pressing cloth over top of design. The cloth protects the garment, we prefer Teflon because we've scorched so many cotton pressing cloths and Teflon conducts heat well. Teflon sheets may also be used with fusible web projects, iron-on appliqués, and your glue gun can sit on the Teflon sheet and the glue will cool and peel right off. 6. Set the iron on medium or wool setting-NO STEAM! You may adjust the temperature as needed, all irons are different. If your material is thin, you may want to put a pressing cloth or flat cardboard inside the shirt. 7. Iron directly on top of the Teflon sheet for a minimum of 45-60 seconds. Heavier fabrics like denim might need a bit more time, and light fabrics like silk will need less time. Do not move the iron; just let it sit in place. As you press, move the pressing cloth with the iron. The pressing cloth is protecting the fabric of your garment. If your iron has steam holes, you lose some surface contact. We recommend pressing across the garment up and down and side to side. 8. Once cool, the sticky paper is easier to remove if you run your hot iron over it to quickly heat the adhesive. Note: if some studs do not stick, go over it with the front half of the iron, not the tip (you may dent the stud) or put the plastic back down and repeat step #7. If the pieces are not sticking, you are not melting the adhesive. 9. After the plastic is removed, turn the shirt inside-out, place the Teflon sheet inside the shirt (to prevent the glue from sticking to the back of the shirt) and re-press the shirt for about 15 seconds with 5 seconds of pressure. This will draw the glue deep into the fabric of the shirt. If the shirt is heavy sweatshirt or denim material, iron it from the top-side using pressure and the Teflon sheet. 10. Size 6ss and 10ss crystals will iron easily with metals at the same time, but they may need a little more time. Larger crystals should be ironed on separately; because of their thickness they will require more pressing time the larger the size you use (16ss crystals will take 60 seconds, 20ss will take 90 seconds, and 34ss will take 120 seconds). Your project is now complete! Now is the time to make sure that everything is properly adhered. Rub your hands across the design, up and down, back and forth, using your fingernails. Don't be afraid. If anything feels loose, you can re-press it with the Teflon. You want to make sure that it will wash and dry with no problem. Test it! Again, if the adhesive isn't melted, the pieces won't stick. Your iron is the variable.


----------



## GlitterbombZ (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you for that info mrdavid. Thats almost exactly how I have been applying my stones. I do use a teflon sheet when ironing. My biggest concern is the sizing or finishing in new garments not allowing the stones to stick properly. I have one shirt I made for myself and didn't prewash it. The stones stuck well when I applied them, but a large amount of them came off after the first wash.

~Roxy


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Hell Roxy,

I only sell Rhinestone apparel and transfers most of my customers use a iron to apply them. The instruction here are good, you do need to use a teflon sheet for the best results. I have never pre-washed a garment before application I use Korean stones with no problems. I have only had one person tell my half of a design didn't apply. I usally re-press my items a second time once peeled with a bit more presure for about 10 more seconds. I make my wife and kids many shirts and team sports gear so I get to see nothing is coming off. I guess the answer your looking for is no you do not need to pre-wash before application of the Rhinestones just make sure every thing is on well when finished and it will stay on wash after wash.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Check the laws in your state. I believe that once you've washed the garment, you cannot sell it as new.


----------

